# New trend... is it happening in your wh?



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

So I’m curious or just have too much drive time lately. Backstory. Dch4 mundelein 

I only do 4 hours because I normally get those done in 2 -2 1/2 hours. The reason being they are normally within 10 mile radius of warehouse. Last year since I’ve joined I did 34 4 hour blocks. Only 1 of those took me outside of the 10 mile radius. But the 6 5 hours I took last year took me outside of 10 mile radius.

I’ve done 4 4 hour blocks so far this year. All 4 have taken me to towns that are 18+ miles away. Including the last two blocks I’ve done, Taken me to areas I worked in the 5 hours from last year. 

Question- has anyone else notice this happening? Are they figuring out that most 4s can be done sooner or has my luck of the draw been that shitty? Has white vans on here notice they are getting closer to warehouse runs?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

When you you start? DCH4 routes used to cover just Lake county, that little town right across the WI border, and some Dupage and far western Cook county areas (Schaumburg, Hoffman, etc). So there was plenty of driving even on 2.5 and 3 hour routes. Now it includes north Cook suburbs that used to be covered out of Morton Grove.

If you started late-ish in 2017, you were just experiencing the ramp-up before the holidays. Now as things return to "normal" blocks will be more spread out, and as workloads continue transitioning to white vans you can expect more of it.


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

jester121 said:


> When you you start? DCH4 routes used to cover just Lake county, that little town right across the WI border, and some Dupage and far western Cook county areas (Schaumburg, Hoffman, etc). So there was plenty of driving even on 2.5 and 3 hour routes. Now it includes north Cook suburbs that used to be covered out of Morton Grove.
> 
> If you started late-ish in 2017, you were just experiencing the ramp-up before the holidays. Now as things return to "normal" blocks will be more spread out, and as workloads continue transitioning to white vans you can expect more of it.


Thanks jester. I started in august of 2017 and usually I have been sent to libertyville, vernon Hills, buffalo grove and Arlington heights. This year I've been sent to Wadsworth, fox lake and yesterday johnsburg. So hopefully I've just had bad luck of the cart draw.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Nekoosa said:


> Thanks jester. I started in august of 2017 and usually I have been sent to libertyville, vernon Hills, buffalo grove and Arlington heights. This year I've been sent to Wadsworth, fox lake and yesterday johnsburg. So hopefully I've just had bad luck of the cart draw.


What I have seen in Fort Worth is that :
1. the white vans get ALL the early routes. Earliest Flex routes earliest starts are typically 11AM and that is for large vehicles. Regular 4 door sedans tend to start at about noon and later.
2. Most Flex routes I have been getting are way out there often in neighboring counties. The exception is for apartment complexes closer in that normally go to Flex. Another exception is Arlington runs. Although an Arlington run can be close (16 miles by Texas standards) sometimes and still be SFHs. White vans get almost all the close in routes in SFHs.

It is not unusual for me to put 200 miles on my vehicle each day if I get 2 runs.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nekoosa said:


> Thanks jester. I started in august of 2017 and usually I have been sent to libertyville, vernon Hills, buffalo grove and Arlington heights. This year I've been sent to Wadsworth, fox lake and yesterday johnsburg. So hopefully I've just had bad luck of the cart draw.


Yep, nothing but luck. Wait until you've spent an exciting afternoon driving around one of the trailer parks or gigantic apartment complexes out by Waukegan, or sat in evening rush hour traffic heading out to Algonquin for 3 boxes.... luck of the draw my friend.


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Yep, nothing but luck. Wait until you've spent an exciting afternoon driving around one of the trailer parks or gigantic apartment complexes out by Waukegan, or sat in evening rush hour traffic heading out to Algonquin for 3 boxes.... luck of the draw my friend.


It's just weird. 1 out of 34 last year and this year now 5/5 all long range ones. I just got back from another and back to Wadsworth area.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

When I used to do flex - 4 hour blocks, I used to go all over the place. Fox lakes and Winthrop harbor areas was very common.

My van route took me all the way to des plaines. All the way to dempster. That's BS!! Morton grove is 10 minutes away from there. Freaking apartment complexes.

Also. When I used to flex out of Morton Grove i used to get Schaumburg areas all the time. Now that is a long ass haul.


----------

